# cpt 11300 question



## dseibers

can someone help me please! what is the correct way to bill out for cpt code 11300. she took off small skin lesions from the Left axillae Left chest wall and Right thigh. I believe they all fall under the 11300 code. but im not sure how i need to bill out all three. please help! thank you!


----------



## britbrit852003

Code 11300 is when a physician "shaves" a single lesion from the trunk, arm, or legs that is 0.5 cm or less. If more than one lesion was shaved you can code 11300 more than once on the same claim form.
So in your case you can code 11300 three times. I would recommend three seperate line items as 3 units may get denied or overlooked as an error in billing.

A shave is when a scalpel blade is placed against the skin adjacent to the lesion and the physician uses a horizontal slicing motion to excise the lesion from its base. The wound does not require suturing and bleeding is controlled by chemical or electrical cauterization.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dseibers

yes it helps! thank you! didnt know if i needed to put it in three different times or not! thanks!


----------



## Skenyon

I agree that 11300 is correct code and that you can bill more than one, and to bill each one separately, but use modifier 59 on second and subsequent lesions, or those will deny.


----------



## dseibers

Thank you! I ended up doing that. When I first sent the claim out emdeon rejected it. But I sent it again and it went through fine. I don't know why it didn't like my mod 59 the first time.


----------



## bharathiT

*11300 vs11100*

what is the differnence btw shave biopsy and shave removal ?

Procedure (biopsy): a shave biopsy was performed. Hemostasis was achieved with Aluminum Chloride. 
The specimen was placed in buffered formalin and sent for pathology. 

what CPT use for this scenario?


----------



## CodingKing

Biopsy is taking a piece for analysis.
Removal is removing the whole thing.


----------



## daspray

https://www.mdedge.com/dermatology/article/104427/practice-management/coding-biopsies-shave-removals-and-excisions
		


This link above  explains that if the shaving was performed to send to pathology for diagnosis then it would just be coded as a biopsy (shaving is the method but it was done diagnostically so its a biopsy), but if the type of lesion is already known and this is not performed as a diagnostic service, then just bill it as  shaving.


----------

